# some new pics...



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

haven't posted in a while all of the kitties are doing great....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So cute! I'm sure I've asked before, but I don't remember which kitty is which. Who is in the last pic, with the beautiful blue eyes? I love when kitties tuck their front legs under them like that!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the Yeti monster hiding his "mutant feet"


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Lovely cats! Such photogenic animals, cats are.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the dragon twins are getting close to their 2 year gotcha day.. pansy making sure we still remember she's cute..


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Love how the light caught ember (or brûlée?) with red eyes! My flame point has blue eyes that reflect red in the light, but Freyja's reflect green, strange.


----------

